
Rent a Chromebook for $30 per month - cleverjake
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2012/09/trying-something-new-rent-chromebook.html
======
lifeguard
These must be targeted at those without access to Fry's.

Seriously, $30 a month for three years???

You can get netbooks for less than $300 and sometimes even full powered
notebooks: [http://www.frys-electronics-
ads.com/ads/2012/08/31/58825/Asu...](http://www.frys-electronics-
ads.com/ads/2012/08/31/58825/Asus-15-6-Laptop-X53U-FS11-with-
AMD-C60-Processor)

